# Eigene Musik in No Man's Sky - ein Wunschtraum



## Rhak (4. August 2016)

Wie viele andere warte auch ich gespannt auf No Man's Sky. Da ich vermutlich eher in Richtung entspanntes Erkunden oder Handeln gehen werde, freue ich mich schon darauf zur coolen Mucke aus dem Bordradio durch die Galaxie zu düsen. Was mich vorhin auf einen Gedanken gebracht hat: Was wäre, wenn wir unsere eigene Musik in No Man's Sky hören könnten? Also die .mp3 Dateien, die man auf dem PC liegen hat. Auf den Trichter bin ich durch Guild Wars 2 gekommen, da gab es ein unglaublich tolles System, das genau dies ermöglicht hat. Du konntest beliebig viele Musikdateien in einen bestimmten Ordner packen und diese dann in Kategorien einteilen, wie z.B. Ambient, Underwater oder Boss Fight. Vor allem letztere Kategorie war einfach nur genial, mit einem Ordner voller Two Steps From Hell Mucke, die beim Bosskampf automatisch eingespielt wurde als wäre es der reguläre Soundtrack zum Spiel, in die Schlacht zu ziehen sorgte für ordentlich episches Gemetzel. 

Jetzt will ich dasselbe auch für NMS. Meine Musik im Cockpit, automatischer Wechsel der Playlist bei Kampfbeginn oder der Landung auf einem neuen Planeten...das wär was.

Ich habe bisher nichts dazu gefunden und denke auch nicht, dass es sowas vom Entwickler je bereit gestellt geben wird, dafür wurde zuviel Aufwand in den Soundtrack des Spiels gesteckt, aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen Modder da draußen, der denselben Wunsch hat.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2016)

Naja, so was ist halt oft schwer umsetzbar, weil es ggf. zu tief in den Programmcode eingreift. Zudem sind es sicher nur vergleichsweise wenig Leute, die so was machen wollen, vor allem "sogar" situationsbedingt passende Musik-Ordner oder so was. Die meisten, die nicht die normale Ingame-Musik wollen, lassen halt einfach nen Mediaplayer mit ihrer Musik im Hintergrund mitlaufen


----------



## Rhak (4. August 2016)

Ja hab ich auch ne Zeit lang gemacht, und dann kommt in Skyrim der Drache vom Himmel gestürzt und die Shuffle-Funktion hält "I See Fire" für die passende Begleitung...Escape, Alt-Tab, passendes Lied suchen, wieder ins Spiel...macht keinen Spaß.

Das war bei Guild Wars 2 für den Nutzer auch gar kein großer Aufwand, einfach Ordner erstellt, Datei reinkopiert, fertig. 

Hach, es wär so schön...


----------

